
Account Hijacking Forum OGusers Hacked - panarky
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/05/account-hijacking-forum-ogusers-hacked/
======
ebg13
> _It’s difficult not to admit feeling a bit of schadenfreude in response to
> this event._

Yes, that sounds about right. I'm honestly super surprised that it doesn't
happen more.

~~~
ethbro
Expertise in one thing does not imply expertise in all things.

Which is why I'm super suspicious of any corporate culture that revolves
around "Rah, rah, we're the best." Too easy to get blindsided by reality.

------
Rotdhizon
As someone who used to frequent that website, I've no remorse for them. While
it was a site for the buying and selling of OG accounts, it was ripe with
people encouraging and partaking in the stealing/hacking of accounts. Some of
the more savvy members made a living off of jacking accounts.

------
tyingq
The Raidforums thread announcing the leak: [https://raidforums.com/Thread-
OGUsers-Database-Leaked-Downlo...](https://raidforums.com/Thread-OGUsers-
Database-Leaked-Download-Exclusive)

------
llacb47
Didn't this guy dox notdan?

~~~
medecau
And so far did not even acknowledge even though peeps keep calling him out on
it.

Kinda shameless if you ask me.

